# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  طفاسة الرجال للدكتور محمد الغليظ

## أمين المكتبة

محاضرة بعنوان طفاسة الرجال

للدكتور محمد الغليظ

يناقش فيها أسباب إطلاق البصر

بالمدينة الجامعية بسموحة

شاهدوا الحلقة بالفيديو أدناه




طفاسة الرجال للدكتور محمد الغليظ



للتحميل إضغط هنا


لا إله إلّا أنت سبحانك إنّي كنت من الظالمين

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلّا هو الحيّ القيوم وأتوب إليه

 دعواتكم بصلاح الحال

اتمني الاستفادة للجميع ..

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك

----------

